# New to surf fishing, not a local.



## nolacola (Mar 3, 2014)

I live in New Orleans and do most of my fishing in the marsh that surrounds the lower portion of Louisiana. My wife and I love driving to Pensacola for either a day or two. I always watch people surf fishing on the state park, Fort Pickens (?). I mostly catch redfish, speckle trout, and flounders by me. I see a pompano is very popular fish in the surf. I sometimes catch the sand fleas in the surf with my hands, I do not have a rake. We usually make it out there about 4-5 times a year, and I have been wanting to bring my pole to see what happens. I have 7ft med action spinning reel as my "surf pole". I have shimano symtre on it. Its not a true surf pole because the only surf in Louisiana is about 2 1/2 hours away and mostly fish the marsh. I never caught or ate pompano and I would like to start being able to.

I usually stay at the crown plaza by the arena and pay to access the state park on each visit. And I always stop at Joe Pattis and get some royal reds.

Any help on how to fish the surf at the state park would be great.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Stop at bass pro on the way and pick up one of their ocean series rods their like 19.99-39.99 depending on size and it would be worth it to sling the weight. Good luck, I'm liable to run into you out there on one of your excursions. 

As for how use a flouro double drop pomp rig with as little weight as you canto hold the bottom. Peeled fresh shrimp on one and a flea on the other until you figure out what's popular that day. Stick it in a sand spike and sip on a cold beverage. You could also use your rod to sight cast jigs in the surf if you like sight fishing also.


----------



## nolacola (Mar 3, 2014)

gotcha! thanks. The bass pro in Alabama right past the naval ship. I will look for that pole. Im sure any reel shat can hold some line will do too. I will research the double pomp rig. Yall use those weight with the wires coming out of it in the surf right? Do yall walk out in the water to cast or just cast from shore?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Not that I haven't visited the old BP, may I also encourage you to visit our locally owned and operated bait and tackle shops....
Outcast Bait and tackle is just down on Barrancas Ave, good place to get some gear, bait and advice.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CapB_ubumoU



built 1 of these last year, can knock out a rig every 45 seconds


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Not that I haven't visited the old BP, may I also encourage you to visit our locally owned and operated bait and tackle shops....
> Outcast Bait and tackle is just down on Barrancas Ave, good place to get some gear, bait and advice.


Agreed and that's usually where I fulfill my need however for what he is looking for the BPS rod is perfect. I wouldn't want it if you surf fished 5 days a week but just for vacations its perfect. Outcast doesn't or didn't have anything that low priced last year when I was looking for some cheapies for my little brother.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Agreed and that's usually where I fulfill my need however for what he is looking for the BPS rod is perfect. I wouldn't want it if you surf fished 5 days a week but just for vacations its perfect. Outcast doesn't or didn't have anything that low priced last year when I was looking for some cheapies for my little brother.


In that case, may I also suggest _if near Orange Beach_ - a stop by SAMs Stop N Shop on Canal Rd. I'm sure Chris would have something not terribly expensive to fit the bill- and a lot of useful info and advice. If nothing else, it is at the least a good place to burn a couple hours shooting the breeze on one of those foul weather days. But I hardly ever come out of there without something in my shooping cart. And I believe there is a SPRING Event coming up the weekend of March 28th!!! I know I'll be there...


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

My brother is going to be in town from March 12th to the 17th. I fish from a kayak around here, but he is a surfcaster in Rhode Island. Would we be wasting time to try sight casting, or lobbing baits from Pickens during that time period? Can take it to PM if you like.

Thanks,

Adam


----------

